# صناعة زيوت الطعام



## refiningboy (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم جميعاً

في الحقيقة أنا مهندس حديث التخرج

وعندي مقابلة وامتحان تكنيكال في أحد الشركات المختصة بصناعة زيوت الطعام والمنظفات

وأفتقر إلى معلومات خاصة حول عمليات تصنيع وانتاج وتكرير زيوت الطعام ... 

وما علمته هو أن الشركة لا تنتج الزيت الخام نفسه لكنها تستورده من الخارج وتقوم بمعالجته

:

فمن يمد يد العون لي بارك الله فيكم حتى أجتاز المقابلة والامتحان

احتاج إلى كتب وملفات بي دي إف

أو أي موقع

أو أي معلومة من أهل الخبرة

مشكووووووووورين​*
*
*


----------



## سلامة فتحي (29 يونيو 2014)

كتاب دليل التفتيش علي صناعة الزيوت والصابون باللغة العربية لعله يفيد


----------

